# [OT] - Wieviel FPS sollte eine aktuelle Graka ~ liefern?

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin ein wenig verunsichert. Da habe ich nun einie Threads gelesen, wo Leute für Ihre Graka Geschwindigkeiten von einigen hundert FPS bis hin zu einigen tausend FPS bekommen haben (mit glxgears). 

Wenn ich nun glxgears bei mir starte erhalte ich folgende Werte:

```
labrador ~ # glxgears -info

GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS=4096/4096

GL_RENDERER   = MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic

GL_VERSION    = 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

GL_VENDOR     = ATI Technologies Inc.

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc GL_ARB_depth_textureGL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_occlusion_queryGL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_element_array GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_map_object_buffer GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_streams GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATIX_texture_env_route GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_shader GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.600 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.800 FPS

```

Das ganze läuft übrigens auf einem Intel Centrino Notebook welches mit 1.7GHz werkelt und 1024MB Ram besitzt.

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso zeigt er mir nur gerade 60FPS an, aber wenn ich einen der OpenGL-Schoner starte (z.B. Flux) habe ich null ruckeln. Bevor die neuen ATI Driver 8.10.19 herausgekommen sind, konnte ich überhaupt keinen OpenGL Bildschirmschoner nutzen, weil ich da pro Sekunde ein neues Bild aufgebaut bekam. Kaum hatte ich die 8.10.19 Treiber installiert funktionierten die OpenGL Bildschirmschoner einwandfrei. Daher ging ich davon aus, dass die Treiber korrekt installiert wurden.

Oder ist die eingesetzte HW einfach ein wenig zu neu und glxgears vertut sich einfach in den Kommastellen? Wenn ja, wie testet Ihr denn die Geschwindigkeit ?

Liebe Grüsse

STiGGi

----------

## Blackdream

Die frame rate scheint ein bischen wenig mit gxlgears

was meint  fgl_glxgears und damit du sowas richtig testest wie wärs zB mit einer kleinen Runde ET oder einen Spiel das verhältnismässig complexe 3D Grafikleistung hat.

Ich hab ne 9500Pro in meinem rechner , die etwas schneller als die 9600 mobile is glxgears sagt

```

9758 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1951.600 FPS

9283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1856.600 FPS

9506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1901.200 FPS

```

Bei einem etwas stärker ausgelasten CPU.

Du solltest eigentlich mit glxgears so pi mal daumen 1400-1800fps haben

----------

## bbgermany

ich habe eine radeon 9800SE mit fglrx 8.10.19 auf nforce2 board:

glxgears:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 12270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2454.000 FPS
> 
> 13933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2786.600 FPS
> ...

 

fgl_glxgears:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 415.400 FPS
> 
> 2523 frames in 5.0 seconds = 504.600 FPS
> ...

 

also deine fps sind ein wenig niedrig. mein bruder hat mit seinem centrino 1.6, radeon 9700Pro, 512mb ram mehr fps.

----------

## NightDragon

Muss leider den anderen zustimmen.

Die ist echt irre niedrig.

Bist Du Dir sicher das bei dir DRI und co läuft?

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

[prollmode]

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

51450 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10290.000 FPS

51560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10312.000 FPS

51505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10301.000 FPS

51442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10288.400 FPS

```

also fein weiterüben...  :Wink: 

[/prollmode]

hint:

um die Framerate drastisch zu erhöhen, einfach das Fenster verkleinern...

merke:

glxgears hat genau _NULL_ aussagekraft im Bezug auf die Grafikleistung...

Gruss

ruth

----------

## bbgermany

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> [prollmode]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das ist schon richtig. aber wenn man mal außen vorlässt, dass das fenster im hintergrund des desktops verschwindet und man die per default eingestellte größe lässt kann man das zumindest als einen anhaltspunkt für 3d performance verwenden. um konkrete leistung zu ermitteln sollte man dann doch ein game mit ner timedemo bei einer bestimmten auflösung und speziellen "normierten" grafikeinstellungen im spiel verwenden (aka q3 timedemo).

----------

## NightDragon

*fg* ja da das auch geht hab ich gemerkt.

Will gar nicht wissen wieviele das machen  :Wink:  - das fenster verkleinern mein ich.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich blick nicht durch ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

@Blackdream: Mit fgl_glxgears erhalte ich so ziemlich genau die selben Werte wie mit glxgears.

@NightDragon: Würde sagen, dass alles korrekt geladen wird. Hier mal ein Auszug aus meiner Xorg.0.log

```

labrador# grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

```

Alles andere sind nur (II) (**) oder (==). Keine Errors, keine Not Implemented oder Unknown Meldungen.

Ich habe nun mal die UT2003-Demo emerged. Interessanterweise kann ich das Game starten. Dann kommt ein NVIDIA Logo und daraus springt ein Soldat und schiesst dann mit herrlichen Partikeleffekten auf mich. Danach bin ich in die Spielesettings und habe dort testhalber mal folgende Optionen eingestellt:

Video:

Resolution 1280x1024

Color Depth: 32-Bit Color

Full Screen [x]

Details:

So ziemlich alles auf Highest gesetzt.

Tja, und dann kann ich losgamen... Ohne zu ruckeln, ohne nix. Ich renn rum, sehe geile Wummen, kille Bots. Alles läuft flüssig (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mit den Händen über Kreuz spielen muss).

Ich erhalte jedoch beim beenden eine Meldung die da heisst:

```
fcntl: Invalid argument

fcntl: Invalid argument

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
```

Also muss ich doch davon ausgehen, dass die Treiber korrekt installiert sind oder?

P.s. folgende Werte lieferten mir die UT2003 Benchmarks...

```

>> Benchmark complete

>> Results of the UT2003-demo benchmark

>> Created on Wed Mar 2 20:21:39 CET 2005

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 44.586337 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 44.550053 (4 tests)

Average: 44.568195 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 59.015135 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 57.877421 (3 tests)

Average: 58.446278 (6 tests)

```

Liebe Grüsse

STiGGi

----------

## Blackdream

Naja von der frameraten in UT laufen die Treiber gut also würd ich mit nicht weiter sorgen machen

----------

## firefly

die werte könnten auch daran liegen das vsync aktiv ist.  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> die werte könnten auch daran liegen das vsync aktiv ist.  

 

Hmm..

Wenn ich einen

```
grep -i sync /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

ausführe sehe ich nur Horizontale Sync Einstellungen.

```
   Option   "HSync2"   "unspecified"

   Option   "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

      HorizSync   31.5-120

```

Demnach sind keine VSync Werte gesetzt oder? Die müssten doch in /etc/X11/xorg.conf zu finden sein?

Lieber Grusss

STiGGi

----------

## firefly

Ich meinte den vsync von der Karte und nicht den des Monitors.

vsync =  es werden nur soviele bilder pro sekunde von der GPU gezeichnet , wie die wiederhol-rate des  Monitor eingestellt ist.

z.b. wenn der Monitor mit 60Hz läuft dann liefert die Graka bei vsync nur 60 Bilder pro sekunde.

bei dem ati treiber fglrx findet die einstellung für den vsync hier stat(mit anderen einstellungen):

Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

poste mal bitte was bei dir steht, denn wenn es wie oben auch bei dir steht ist der treiber als single-head(nur ein Monitor) und vsync = on konfiguriert. (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)

um vsync abzuschalten dann ersetze die 8 durch eine 0.

gruß

firefly

Edit: ups hab mich vertan statt "DesktopSetup" ist die einstellung für vsync unter "Capabilities" zu finden

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"
> 
> poste mal bitte was bei dir steht, denn wenn es wie oben auch bei dir steht ist der treiber als single-head(nur ein Monitor) und vsync = off konfiguriert. (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
> ...

 

Hier mal die Einstellungen, welche fglrxconfig erzeugt hat:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATi Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

#    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x0370dc36"

#    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    OPtion "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    screen 0

        Option          "MonitorLayout"         "LVDS"

EndSection

```

Ich bin gespannt  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## firefly

bei dir ist vsync aktiv  :Smile: 

schau mal meinen vorherigen post an den habe ich korrigiert.

zum anderen ,wie bereits schon gesagt worden ist, ist auf die anzeige von glxgears nicht verlass.

Und sollange die spiele bei dir sauber und flüssig laufen ist der treiber aktiv.

gruß

firefly

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bei dir ist vsync aktiv 

 

Habe die Option mal deaktiviert (sprich 0x0000000 draus gemacht). X Neu gestartet, aber hat nichts gebracht. Der Speed ist nach wie vor bei 60 herum.

 *Quote:*   

> zum anderen ,wie bereits schon gesagt worden ist, ist auf die anzeige von glxgears nicht verlass.
> 
> Und sollange die spiele bei dir sauber und flüssig laufen ist der treiber aktiv.

 

Na immerhin etwas  :Wink: 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Webseite/Dokumentation welche erklärt was die einzelnen Optionen bewerkstelligen? Weil, selbst mit viiiiel Fantasie wäre ich nie im Leben darauf gekommen dass die Option "DesktopSetup" die Vsync steuert (oder auch nicht...).

Naja, dann werde ich in Zukunft einfach meinen Speed checken, indem ich "Spiele starte"  :Wink: 

Kein Verlass mehr auf die heutige Software  :Laughing: 

STiGGi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo firefly

Ja, so sieht das schon besser aus  :Smile: 

Wenn man (wie du es nach dem EDIT beschrieben hast)

```
Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
```

in 

```
Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"
```

abändert, erhalte ich endlich mehr als nur die 60FPS...

```
bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

2072 frames in 5.0 seconds = 414.400 FPS

2292 frames in 5.0 seconds = 458.400 FPS

2295 frames in 5.0 seconds = 459.000 FPS

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

11760 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2352.000 FPS

11883 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2376.600 FPS

11883 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2376.600 FPS
```

Was mich jetzt einfach noch interessieren würde, wo kann man mehr über diese Optionen erfahren? Ich meine, wie kommt man darauf dass die Option Capabilities das VSync verhalten steuert?

Ein sich fragender STiGMaTa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

soweit ich weis gibt es von ati keine aufstellung welche zahl in Option "Capabilities" und Option "DesktopSetup"

was bedeutet.

Und das wegen vsync habe ich nur durch ausprobieren herausgefunden sprich 2 mal die config mit den config toll von ati erstellt. Einmal mit vsync und einmal ohne und dann verglichen  :Smile: 

gruß

firefly

----------

